# Gateway Coasters Octoberfest Vintage Bicycle Show



## rollfaster (Aug 25, 2017)

We are glad to be pairing up with Bike Stop Cafe in St. Charles, Mo for a Vintage Bicycle Show on Sunday September 24. This is a huge event with a big car show and festival also. All vintage bicycles are welcome up to 1990. There will be plenty of food, beverages and fun for the whole family. Show starts at 10:00am until 4:00pm. We will try and squeeze a ride in if we can. See you there!!

Bike Stop Cafe
701 S. Riverside Dr.
St. Charles, Mo. 63301


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2017)

In two weeks!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 10, 2017)

@The Professor @Dan Shabel @Wildcat @67Ramshorn @tjkajecj


----------



## stezell (Sep 11, 2017)

Looks like a good time Rob. I've noticed lately there have been promotional commercials for St Charles, never have seen them before. Give those pups some petting from us.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 12, 2017)

stezell said:


> Looks like a good time Rob. I've noticed lately there have been promotional commercials for St Charles, never have seen them before. Give those pups some petting from us.



Thanks Sean, will do!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 16, 2017)

Next Sunday!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2017)

View attachment 682194 View attachment 682194 

 

 We had a great turnout for display yesterday and all was good, until some ahole stole Glens pedals that were ziptied and hanging off the bars of his beloved 51 Higgins Colorflow. Moving on from that, we had a great time and we thank Tony and Jodi from the Bike Stop Café for putting this on.


----------

